# "Jugendschutz" im Netz (Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrag)



## rebel4life (5. April 2010)

USK im Netz

  Demnächst wird das System für das Mindestalter wie man es von Filmen oder auch Spielen kennt im Internet implentiert werden, so zumindestens nach dem geplanten Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrag, welcher mithilfe der Internetanbieter ähnlich den Netzsperren dafür sorgt, dass ein 12 Jähriger keine Seiten, welche ab 18 eingestuft sind aufrufen kann. Dies ist sehr bedenklich, denn dadurch wird die Informationsfreiheit stark eingeschränkt, in Foren wie diesem hier wird ein USK16 nicht mal drin sein, da es hier ja auch um Spiele geht, die ab 18 sind. So wird es vielen minderjährigen Nutzern sollte die gestartete Petition keinen Erfolg erzielen nicht mehr möglich sein, sich im Internet zu informieren, denn so gut wie alle Seiten könnten ja bedenkliche Inhalte beinhalten, betrachtet man Wikipedia, findet man dort auch einiges über Spiele ab 18, was zu einer USK18 Einstufung führen könnte.

Eine Umgehung dieser Sperren ist für jeden PC Nutzer mit ein wenig Sachkenntnis problemlos möglich, deswegen lässt sich über den Sinn dieses Vertrages streiten.

Zur Petition:

Petition



Quelle:

gulli.com - news - JMStV: Goodbye schülerVZ, YouPorn, RedTube & Co?


----------



## mixxed_up (5. April 2010)

Wie soll an dafür sorgen dass ein 12 Jähriger diese Seiten nicht mehr aufrufen kann? Woher sollen die wissen wer welchen Alters vor dem PC sitzt? Also so ein Blödsinn, Deutschland kann man mittlerweile so in die Tonne treten ....


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. April 2010)

Internetzensur ist sehr schlimm. Parteien, die so etwas unterstützen, darf man auf gar keinen Fall wählen!

Der sog. "Jugendschutz" ist schon jetzt unangemessen. Die meisten Menschen sehen schon mit 14 Pornos, zu Schaden kommt dabei niemand. Bei Spielen ist es ähnlich.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (5. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Internetzensur ist sehr schlimm. Parteien, die so etwas unterstützen, darf man auf gar keinen Fall wählen!
> 
> Der sog. "Jugendschutz" ist schon jetzt unangemessen. Die meisten Menschen sehen schon mit 14 Pornos, zu Schaden kommt dabei niemand. Bei Spielen ist es ähnlich.



Da schließ ich mich an .
Aber das is echt Quatsch! Wahrscheinlich braucht man dann nen Scanner und muss bei jeder Seite mit brutalem Inhalt den Perso einscannen lassen .


Diese Online-USK ist echt Quatsch


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2010)

Wieder mal ein totaler Blödsinn.
Typisch, lauter alte Säcke, welche die Reife der heutigen Jugend völlig unterschätzen und meinen diese vor allem möglichen "schützen" zu müssen - sowas ist einfach nur blamabel.
Aber leider gibt es ja keine Partei, die dies besser macht, und die welche es besser machen bzw. besser machen wollen, kann man ansonsten vergessen.


----------



## mixxed_up (5. April 2010)

Nichts kann man mehr vergessen als Schwarz Gelb.


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nichts kann man mehr vergessen als Schwarz Gelb.



So weit würd' ich jetzt auch wieder nicht gehen - klar sind die Politker allgemein zu dumm/faul die Zügel mal in die Hand zu nehmen, aber wenigstens geht unter denen unsere Wirtschaft nicht den Bach runter.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber leider gibt es ja keine Partei, die dies besser macht, und die welche es besser machen bzw. besser machen wollen, kann man ansonsten vergessen.


Die Piratenpartei ist nicht besessen von Zensur und Totalüberwachung. Es spricht nichts dagegen, die zu wählen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Piratenpartei ist nicht besessen von Zensur und Totalüberwachung. Es spricht nichts dagegen, die zu wählen.



Doch, weil da lauter unerfahrene und viel zu auf Medieninteressen beschränkte Leute drinhocken - wie unser Staat bloß aussehen würde, wenn die das Sagen hätten.


----------



## thommy96 (5. April 2010)

Bitte mach alle bei der Petition mit! schreib alle ein Brief an die dummen Politiker! WIR SIND DAS VOLK!


----------



## DarkMo (5. April 2010)

hmm, von der machbarkeit könnte man sich sowas wie nen ab18 bereich in der videothek vorstellen (also im forum). aber dann müsste an wie beim bf-veteranenprogramm sein geburtsdatum angeben und hey, wer rechnen kann, der wird wohl nen datum erfinden können, das einen älter wie 18 macht *g* somit wieder völlig sinnfrei.

also allein von der umsetzung her finds ichs ziemlich blöde. wenn dann wegen pauschalisierter alterseingrenzung (wie hier angesprochen) auch eigentlich unzensierte inhalten nicht mehr zugänglich sin *hmm* nit jut.


----------



## thommy96 (5. April 2010)

Ich habe jetzt schon ein Brief fertig für den Bayrischen Landtag! Weil Bayern ja die schlimmsten sind mit Verbote und Zensur! Bringe ich morgen zun Briefkasten!
Bitte mach auch mit, kostet ja nur 55 Cent für 1 Brief!


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2010)

thommy96 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon ein Brief fertig für den Bayrischen Landtag! Weil Bayern ja die schlimmsten sind mit Verbote und Zensur! Bringe ich morgen zun Briefkasten!
> Bitte mach auch mit, kostet ja nur 55 Cent für 1 Brief!



Das interessiert die sowieso nicht.


----------



## thommy96 (5. April 2010)

Ansonsten kämpfen wir auf der Straße, wie früher gekämpft wurde bei der DDR um Freiheit, wo 70.000 Menschen durch Leipzig gingen! Warum machen wir es nicht nochmal? 
DDR hat ja verloren! 
Wir brauchen keine Zensur in D! Sonst kommt die DDR zurück


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2010)

Naja gut von mir aus, aber ich kann in Bayern gut leben.
Auch wenn mir unsere Politiker hier zum Hals raushängen.


----------



## thommy96 (6. April 2010)

Ich hasse ehrlich gesagt Bayern (aber nur die dummen alten Säcken Stasi Politiker von der CSU)! Bayern ist eins schönes Bundesland, aber Bayern wird immer mehr zur DDR und es breitet sich ganz D aus, nur weil Bayern neue Gesetze will, mach ganz Deutschland mit, ich begreife es nicht! wo bleib die FDP die eigentlich dagegen ist? warum sagen die nichts dazu was?


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2010)

Wieso wird Bayern denn zur DDR? 
Wir haben die stärkste Wirtschaft, die niedrigste Arbeitslosenquote und den besten Bildungsstand - abgesehen von der Arbeitslosenzahl war in der DDR genau das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## thommy96 (6. April 2010)

ja schon, aber immer hört man meistens von den Politikern aus Bayern über Verbote, wie Killerspielen, Internetsperren, paintball usw. 
Nur wenige Politiker aus anderen Bundesländern sind für Verbote, nur alle Innenminister der Länder! bayern will alles Verbieten für den Jugendschutz und wir Erwachsenen haben nichts mehr für die Freizeit, weil dann alles verboten ist! Die CSU versuch immer mit neuen Ideen Gesetze zu verschärfen, das ist schon seit Jahren so leider!


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2010)

Die bayerischen Polikter waren leider schon immer die konservativsten.
Das hat allerdings auch leider viel mit den bayerischen Wählern zu tun, da die nicht viel weniger konservativ eingestellt sind - vielleicht ist aber genau das der Grund, wieso es Bayern, wirtschaftlich gesehen, so gut geht.


----------



## KennyKiller (6. April 2010)

Schwarz-Gelb ist der Untergang aber mit Schwarz-Rot wärs auch nicht besser gekommen....

Und die FDP die sog. FREIE Partei, besser wär die CDU Arschkriecher Partei! Wollte nicht die FDP Deutschland "freier" machen?! Und was ist jetzt?! Die ganze EU wird den Bach runtergehn in den nächsten Jahren!


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2010)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Schwarz-Gelb ist der Untergang aber mit Schwarz-Rot wärs auch nicht besser gekommen....


Das ist total übertriebener Schwachsinn - ich verteidige zwar nur äußerst ungern Politiker die ich nicht leiden kann, aber wenn die Piratenpartei an der Macht wäre, dann wär's nullinger mit der deutschen Wirtschaft.



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Und die FDP die sog. FREIE Partei, besser wär die CDU Arschkriecher  Partei! Wollte nicht die FDP Deutschland "freier" machen?! Und was ist  jetzt?! Die ganze EU wird den Bach runtergehn in den nächsten Jahren!


Weder Deutschland noch die EU besteht aus Internet und Computerspielen - zwar tragen die aktuellen Politiker nicht gerade zur Besserung des Gesamtsystems bei, aber wenigstens halten sie die Arbeitslosenquote und Wirtschaft intakt - darauf kommt's nämlich an, nicht wie frei unser Internet ist.


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. April 2010)

Da habe die sich mal wieder was einfallen lassen. Langsam wollen die alles Zensieren, das wird hier ja bald wie in manch anderen Ländern wo alle nur folgen müssen und wer was da gegen sagt zum schweigen gebracht wird.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. April 2010)

wie will man das realisieren 
ich hab mal gesehen, in china gibts irgendwelche automaten ( kippen automat glaub), da is ne kamera drin und dei macht n pic von deim gesicht. Und dann bestimmt sie ob du kippen kaufen darfst oder net.
und die chinesen-Kids haben einfach n bild von nem erwachsenen hingehoben und haben auch kippen bekommen 

aber zum thema: ist völliger schwachsinn, wird es auch nie geben (denk ich jetzt)


----------



## Ryokage (6. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein totaler Blödsinn.
> Typisch, lauter alte Säcke, welche die Reife der heutigen Jugend völlig unterschätzen



Mhmm, also ich bin mit 23 nicht wirklich alt, aber wenn ich "die heutige Jugend" jeden Tag in der S-Bahn bewundern darf, dann kann ich mich manchmal nur am Kopf kratzen (sorry für alle jüngeren hier, soll keine Pauschalisierung sein). 


Fakt ist, Reife hat auch etwas mit Alter zu tun und Jugendschutz hat sehr wohl einen Sinn und sollte durchaus strenger durchgesetzt werden. Eine generelle Zensur des Internets lehne ich strikt ab, aber wenn nur Jugendgefährdene Seiten für Jugendliche gesperrt werden, sehe ich darin kein großes Problem.
Ansonsten sollten sich auch vor allem Eltern mehr mit der Materie Internet und Gaming auseinandersetzen, denn da hapert es leider oftmals am meisten.

Offtopic:


Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso wird Bayern denn zur DDR?
> Wir haben die stärkste Wirtschaft, die niedrigste Arbeitslosenquote und den besten Bildungsstand - abgesehen von der Arbeitslosenzahl war in der DDR genau das Gegenteil der Fall.


Du solltest besser aufpassen was du sagst, du beleidigst nämlich mit dieser Aussage einen großen Teil meiner Familie. Klar, die DDR Wirtschaft war ********, bedingt durch das System, aber die Bildung war vorbildlich (Finnland, einer der Anführer im PISA Test, hat sein Bildungssystem zu großen Teilen aus der DDR übernommen) Wenn du also das nächste mal sone Sprüche machst und DDR Bürger indirekt als schlecht gebildet abstempelst, nutze lieber deine perfekte bayrische Bildung und schreib was intelligentes (Ende und sorry für Offtopic)


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Du solltest besser aufpassen was du sagst, du beleidigst nämlich mit dieser Aussage einen großen Teil meiner Familie und zeigst deine eigende phänomenale Dummheit. Klar, die DDR Wirtschaft war ********, bedingt durch das System, aber die Bildung war vorbildlich (Finnland, einer der Anführer im PISA Test, hat sein Bildungssystem zu großen Teilen aus der DDR übernommen) Wenn du also das nächste mal sone Sprüche machst und DDR Bürger indirekt als schlecht gebildet abstempelst, nutze lieber deine perfekte bayrische Bildung auch (Ende und sorry für Offtopic)



Wo habe ich denn die so g. "Ossis" beleidigt? Ich habe lediglich die auf die allgemein schlechte Wirtschaftslage der DDR hingewiesen, welche man nicht mit Bayern oder anderen Bundesländern vergleichen könnte.
Und ich habe mir schon so manchen abgrundtief dumm-miesen Spruch von Leuten aus dem Ostblock anhören müssen, so dass ich diesen angeblich hohen Bildungsstand durchaus gerne in Frage stelle.
Dein "phänomenale Dummheit"-Spruch scheint dafür nur ein Beleg zu sein.


----------



## Blackrabbit (6. April 2010)

*unterschreib*

bin dabei!

Und ich bin der Meinung das alle mitmachen müssen,da wir immer mehr vorgeschrieben bekommen was wir noch konsumieren dürfen!?!?!

USK18 heisst für mich als erwachsener (30J) alles unzensiert.punkt aus ende


So Long

Blackrabbit


----------



## Rayken (6. April 2010)

thommy96 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon ein Brief fertig für den Bayrischen Landtag! Weil Bayern ja die schlimmsten sind mit Verbote und Zensur! Bringe ich morgen zun Briefkasten!
> Bitte mach auch mit, kostet ja nur 55 Cent für 1 Brief!



Ähm es gibt so was wie Online Petitionen... sogar der Deutsche Bundestag bietet so was mittlerweile an. Informiert euch mal!

https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/

Wenn da genug Unterschriften für eine eingereichte Petition zusammen kommen ~50k innerhalb von 6 Wochen wird die Petition im Petitionsausschuss öffentlich beraten. Derjenige der die Petition eingereicht hat wird sogar eingeladen und erhält Rederecht!

An alle anderen die nur rummurren werdet einfach aktiv und reicht ne Petition ein und ermutigt 50k Leute die  zu unterschreiben....

Ich schau da auch immer regelmässig rein, ob es da interessante Petitionen gibt die ich mitunterzeichne.


P.S.:*Vorankündigung*
Am  17. Mai führt der Petitionsausschuss des Bundestages ab 13:00 Uhr eine  weitere öffentliche Sitzung durch. Die Themen der Petitionen sind: 1.  Privatisierung von Gewässern, 2. GEMA* und 3. Verbot von  Action-Computerspiele.* Die Sitzung wird live auf Deutscher Bundestag: Deutscher Bundestag - German Parliament - Bundestag Allemand  übertragen.

Ich denke mal Punkt 3 wird hier für einige Interessant werden


----------



## Ruebezahl12 (6. April 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Internetzensur ist sehr schlimm. Parteien, die so etwas unterstützen, darf man auf gar keinen Fall wählen!



Ach wirklich? Ist sie das? Dann schau mal in den Nachbarthread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ios-fuer-geforce-gtx-480-a-3.html#post1701276



> *Das geile ist:
> 
> *Früher wurde hier zensiert/gelöscht und  man hat wenigstens ne Nachricht bekommen. Mitterweile nicht mal mehr  das.
> 
> ...



Das Geschwafel um Freiheit, Zensur und Piratenpartei hier, ist nur das Feigenblatt. Seien wir doch ehrlich: Wirklich wollen, tut das doch keiner, das jemand anderes sagen kann, was mir nicht passt! Wo kämen wir denn da hin?


----------



## MaZe (6. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn die so g. "Ossis" beleidigt? Ich habe lediglich die auf die allgemein schlechte Wirtschaftslage der DDR hingewiesen, welche man nicht mit Bayern oder anderen Bundesländern vergleichen könnte.



Du vergleichst hier einen freien Markt mit ner Planwirtschaft... äußerst clever. Aber auch ein gutes Beispiel dafür was passieren kann, wenn der Staat der ganzen Bevölkerung vorschreibt wo es lang geht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir schon so manchen abgrundtief dumm-miesen Spruch von Leuten aus dem Ostblock anhören müssen, so dass ich diesen angeblich hohen Bildungsstand durchaus gerne in Frage stelle.



"dumme" Leute gibt es überall, und mit Sicherheit auch in Bayern.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dein "phänomenale Dummheit"-Spruch scheint dafür nur ein Beleg zu sein.



Warum gehst du gleich in die Offensive. Solch eine Reaktion hätte ich nur von ungebildeten Leuten erwartet.

MfG


----------



## rebel4life (6. April 2010)

Lassen wir die Kirche doch im Dorf und jetzt BTT. Und nein, dass ist nicht der Ost/West Unterschied.


----------



## INU.ID (6. April 2010)

Ich hab nix gegen Internetz-Zensur, so lange sie lokal am Rechner stattfindet. Wenn die Eltern die Möglichkeit - und vor allem die Wahl - haben eine solche Zensur einzusetzen, warum nicht. Eine Art Firewall, sei es in Form von Soft- oder Hardware, welche zb mit Listen arbeitet die ständig aktualisiert werden, also da hätte ich nix gegen.

So lange es mich als Erwachsenen nicht beim nutzen des Internetzes einschränkt, gerne.

Allerdings wird das die Jungendlichen genau so "schützen" wie der Rest des Jugendschutzes. Die Tatsache das Alkohol und Tabak ab 16 sind hält auch keinen 12 jährigen davon ab. Wenn es den Eltern egal ist, dann kann man auch als 12 Jähriger zu Hause problemlos besoffen mit der Kippe im Hals ein "ab 18" Spiel spielen, während der HC-Streifen im Hintergrund auf dem eigenen Fernseher läuft.

Jugendschutz Nr 1 sind nunmal die Eltern, wenn es da hakt nutzt der Rest auch nix mehr. Und mal unter uns, wenn ich mir die Jugend von heute, natürlich speziell die "schwarzen Schäfchen", so anschaue, dann hab zumindest ich so das Gefühl das da einige Faktoren vor dem Internetz für die tlw. sehr negative Entwicklung verantwortlich sind. Die schon erwähnten Eltern, die Schule, der Freundeskreis, all das hat doch wesentlich mehr Einfluß als "Youporn" und Co.

Ich will damit nicht sagen das man den Kids den Zugang zum Internetz unbedingt ungefiltert, so wie heute, ermöglichen sollte, im Gegenteil. Aber mMn kommen vor dem Internetz noch ein paar andere "Sachen" derer man sich vielleicht mal annehmen sollte. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller den Jugendlichen erstmal etwas (Alternativen) zu geben anstatt ihnen ständig etwas wegzunehmen.

Mir ist es jedenfalls lieber sie schauen sich (aus langeweile o0) irgendwelche Pornos im Internetz an anstatt besoffen an der frischen Luft rumzuhängen und/oder irgendwelche Leute in der U-Bahn zusammenzutreten. 

Weitermachen


----------



## strider11f (6. April 2010)

*signed


----------



## Ruebezahl12 (6. April 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Internetz-Zensur, so lange sie lokal am Rechner stattfindet. Wenn die Eltern die Möglichkeit - und vor allem die Wahl - haben eine solche Zensur einzusetzen, warum nicht. Eine Art Firewall, sei es in Form von Soft- oder Hardware, welche zb mit Listen arbeitet die ständig aktualisiert werden, also da hätte ich nix gegen.
> 
> So lange es mich als Erwachsenen nicht beim nutzen des Internetzes einschränkt, gerne.
> 
> ...



Für alle die was auf "Wissen" geben zum Thema und nicht auf "Meinung, Ansicht oder Glauben" 

bpb.de - Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung

www.klicksafe.de


----------



## frEnzy (6. April 2010)

Ich finde vor allem die Doppelmoral unserer Politiker sehr auffällig. Es gibt relativ viele Länder, die das Internet zensieren. Die berühmtesten sind wohl der Iran und China. Und das ist ja auch praktisch, dass das beides 1a "Diktaturen" sind, weil man sich als gewählter Volksvertreter ein ach so sauberen Demokratie da natürlich ordnetlich profilieren kann! Da werden Seiten gesperrt, Blogger verhaftet, Suchergebnisse verfälscht und das alles im großen Stil. Und die Empörung darüber ist ja auch absolut richtig! Vor allem ist es für unsere Herren Politiker ja auch sehr einfach, da mit dem Finger drauf zu zeigen und "Böses Regime" zu rufen.

Aber wenn für Deutschland/Europa das gleiche vorbereitet wird, dann ist das natürlich ganz was anderes. Dann ist das nämlich gut! Da wird die ach so schützenswerte Jugend mal so richtig ordentlich geschützt! Da wird den pedoktiminellen Raubkopierkillerspielern mit ihrer Umsonstmentalität mal so richtig gezeigt, wo der demokratische Hammer hängt!! So gehts ja nun nicht!! Wo kämen wir denn auch mit den komplett rechtsfreien Räumen am Ende hin? Das wäre ja die pure Anarchie!! Sowas geht nicht!! Alles muss kontrolliert werden!!!!!! Und die arme Wirtscha... äh, Kinder!! Und überhaupt!

Vor allem mit Blick auf Deutschlands Zukunft. Irgendwie muss der Mob ja ruhig gehalten werden, wenns so langsam wirklich knapp wird, für die ~30%, die demnächst in bitterer Armut leben werden, die keine Hoffnung mehr haben werden und denen evtl. ja mal ein gescheiter Redensführer über den Weg laufen und die organisieren könnte. Da ist es schon wichtig die Informationsflüsse steuern zu können. Das kommt dann nämlich gar nicht gut, wenn zu viele Wahrheiten ans Licht kommen. Dem muss vorgesorgt werden. Da müssen unbequeme Seiten/Dinge ganz schnell entfernt werden können!

Also erstmal schön die Bildung für die ärmere Schicht runter schrauben, damit die nicht kapieren, was abgeht. Dann ordentlich ablenken und bedudeln (z.B. mit Sendungen im TV wie DSDS, Big Brother und Bauer sucht Frau oder mit der Bild), damit es was zu reden und zum Mitfiebern gibt und damit auch der letzte Dullie noch die Hoffnung hegen kann, dass auch er es zu was bringen könnte, ohne auch nur irgendwas zu können. Und zu guter letzt auch noch die Zensur- und Filterinstrumente etablieren. Natürlich ist das ganze nur zu unserem Besten! Damit wir nicht die falschen Informationen vom Feind untergejubelt bekommen! ... Ach nee, ups, das war ja nur bei den bösen Diktaturen so 

*Zusammenfassung:* Es wird nicht funktionieren. Es wird sowas wie Sendezeiten und eine geregelte Alterskontrolle für das Internet nicht geben können! Nicht von staatlicher Seite aus. Genau wie mit der Zensur. Unsere Gesellschaft ist mittlerweile so aufgeklärt, dass solche Versuche ganz schnell auffliegen werden. Damit werden sich unsere Politiker abfinden müssen. Da hätten sie früher mit anfangen müssen und sie hätten es konsequenter durchziehen müssen! So wie in China und dem Iran eben. Denn dort funktioniert das System in Grenzen noch... leider.

Hier sind ganz klar die Eltern gefragt. Und die Schulen! Diese beiden Institutionen haben den größten Einfluss auf unsere Kinder und da muss angesetzt werden. Liebe und Wissen! Das wäre der Weg, der eingeschlagen werden müsste und ich bin mir sicher: Er würde funktionern


----------



## Argead (6. April 2010)

Ich finde auch, dass hier Eltern gefordert sind. Heutzutage haben ja die meisten Router eine Kinderschutzfunktion und Windows sowie diverse Drittanbieter Programme können das auch.

Das ganze nützt nämlich nur was wenn die Eltern ihre Kinder auch wirklich selbst aktiv schützen wollen! Sonst kommt ganz schnell: "Papa ich kann auf die Seite nicht mehr Zugreifen." "Moment, ich geb dir mal meinen Perso."

Entweder der Schutz kommt von Seiten der Eltern durch ne Firewall, oder gar nicht. 
Es ist jetzt ja wirklich nicht so schwer auf nen "Ja, ich bin volljährig" Knopf zu drücken.



Als Epetition gibts das ja leider noch nicht, sonst würde ich signen, vielleicht macht sich mal jemand den Aufwand?


----------



## Einer von Vielen (6. April 2010)

Da kommt dann bei jeder Seite, die "Jugendgefährdende" Inhalte besitzt eine Popup mit "Wie alt sind sie?". Klickt man einfach 18+ an, oder 1991, dann kann die Seite betreten. Schwachsinn


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir schon so manchen abgrundtief dumm-miesen Spruch von Leuten aus dem Ostblock anhören müssen, so dass ich diesen angeblich hohen Bildungsstand durchaus gerne in Frage stelle.



Wegen ein paar Individuen sind also alle DDR-Bürger dumm?  Es ist wie gesagt wurde, die DDR hatte das vermutlich beste Bildungssystem in Deutschland (BRD + DDR).
Abgesehen davon gab es allerdings nichts wirklich vorteilhaftes dort. Selbst wer Arbeit hatte, konnte sich nicht immer alles kaufen wie heutzutage.


@Topic: Ich sag mal, viel Spaß dabei, 8Mrd Webseiten einer USK-Prüfung zu unterziehen.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2010)

MaZe schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier einen freien Markt mit ner Planwirtschaft... äußerst clever. Aber auch ein gutes Beispiel dafür was passieren kann, wenn der Staat der ganzen Bevölkerung vorschreibt wo es lang geht.


...wieso sollte ich das nicht? Ursprünglich wurde doch die DDR mit Bayern verglichen, also wieso sollte man dann nicht unser System mit dem der DDR vergleichen?



MaZe schrieb:


> "dumme" Leute gibt es überall, und mit Sicherheit auch in Bayern.


Wenigstens kenne ich in Bayern niemand, der andere Bundesländer für die miesen Zustände im eigenen Land verantwortlich macht.



MaZe schrieb:


> Warum gehst du gleich in die Offensive. Solch eine Reaktion hätte ich nur von ungebildeten Leuten erwartet.


Wer ging denn zuerst in die Offensive? Derjenige, der mich fälschlicherweise als "phänomenal dumm" bezeichnet hat oder ich?

@GR: Schon mal mit einem älteren Herren aus der DDR geredet? Wenn ja, dann würdest du wissen, was ich damit meine.


----------



## jelais99 (6. April 2010)

Jugendschutz im Internet ist mit Sicherheit ein schwieriges aber dennoch aktuelles Thema. Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass es keinem Kind schadet sich alles ansehen zu können. Ganz im Gegenteil... Allerdings lassen sich die Forderungen der CDU kaum umsetzen. aber was tun? Sicher, die Eltern sind hauptsächlich dafür verantwortlich, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, welche Seiten ihr Kind im Internet besucht. Diese sind meistens schon damit überfordert, den Browser dementsprechend einzurichten, dass sich eben nicht alles aufrugfen lässt. 
Ich frage mich, warum die Provider nicht entsprechende Angebote machen. Es wäre doch mit sicherheit möglich, entsprechende Tarife anzubieten, bei denen bestimmte Seiten nicht aufgerufen werden können bzw. schon im Vorfeld herausgefiltert werden. Dies würde eine komplizierte und sicher umstrittene Netzsperre überflüssig machen. Verantwortungsbewusste Eltern könnten dann einfach zu einem entsprechenden Tarif greifen, bei dem eben nicht alle Seiten Aufrufbar sind


----------



## MomentInTime (30. November 2010)

Schon mitbekommen ? Macht gerad' groß im i-net die Runde:

Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrag (JMStV): SPD und Bündnis 90/Die Grünen in Nordrhein-Westfalen entschließen sich zur Zustimmung

Der Tweet der Grünen NRW dazu:
"Wir sind weiterhin gegen den #JMStV, die Fraktion hat sich aufgrund parlamentarischer Zwänge anders entschlossen."

      Quelle: B'90/Die Grünen NRW (gruenenrw) on Twitter​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2010)

Ich finde Art von Zensur grossen Mist, erst geht es um die Minderjährigen wo eigendlich die Obliegenheit bei den Eltern liegt und danach? Demnächst dürfen wohl auch Ü 18 auch nur von den Poltikern als " Prädikat Wertvoll " getaufte Webseiten besuchen ode rmüssen sich irgendwie verifizieren? Die sollen erst mal ihrer Hauptaufgabe nachkommen anstatt dem mündigen Bürger alle paar Wochen irgendwelche sinnlosen Zensurversuche an den Kopf zu werfen.


----------



## GTA 3 (30. November 2010)

Sind wir die Ü18-Bevölkerung dann davon auch betroffen ? Soll doch "NUR" Jugendschutz sein ?! Obwohl, bei den Spielen ist es ja auch "NUR" Jugendschutz und trozdem sind wir auch betroffen weil sie geschnitten werden... So ein Schwachsinn.. Weg mit der USK und her mit der PEGI DIKTATUR!!!


----------



## .Mac (30. November 2010)

Wie sieht das eigtl. mit PCGHX aus? Macht ihr die Website dann "ab 18" oder macht ihr hier Öffnungszeiten? 

Im ernst, ich bin wirklich interessiert an Politik, und Neuwähler, aber keine einzige Partei in diesem scheiß land hält was sie verspricht. Die Cdu /FDP,  (Mwhahaha) kannste knicken, da würde ich lieber sterben als die zu wählen, SPD oder Grüne? Nee danke, ein Afghanistan / VDS 2.0 / JmstV 3.0 will ich nicht haben. Linke? Zu viel alt-SED in der Mitte vertreten. Piratenpartei? Ist ganz nett, aber was bringt das wenn sie bei noch wichtigeren Themen dann schweigen?

Ne danke, da kriege ich ja das kotzen. Ich bin mal eben meinen Mund und die Augen waschen, brb.

Edit: Waschung ist vollzogen, einen Ekel verspüre ich in mir dennoch. 

Mal ganz nebenbei, die ersten Blogs machen dicht wegen dem JmstV
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...Jugendschutzgesetz-dicht-Updates-1144566.html


----------



## zøtac (30. November 2010)

Also, ähhm, so sachlich wie es geht. 
BITTE WAS SOLL DER MIST? 
Zensur vom Feinsten. Bitte was ist für mich als 14 Jährigen an z.B. PCGHX oder HWLuxx, Wikipedia gefährdent? 
Als nächstes werden alle meine MP3s zensiert oder was? Jugendgefährdende Songtexte darf man doch nicht durchgehen lassen!
Btw wie wollen die Kontrollieren wer gerade am PC sitzt?


----------



## .Mac (30. November 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Als nächstes werden alle meine MP3s zensiert oder was? Jugendgefährdende Songtexte darf man doch nicht durchgehen lassen!



Tuhen sie doch jetzt schon. -PIEEP-


----------



## poiu (30. November 2010)

so die ersten Konsequenzen gibt e schon jetzt  



heise online - Blog macht wegen neuem Jugendschutzgesetz dicht [Updates]

http://koehntopp.de/

http://yuccatree.de/2010/11/jugendm...r-beschliesen-juristisches-chaos-fur-blogger/






zøtac schrieb:


> Zensur vom Feinsten. Bitte was ist für mich als 14 Jährigen an z.B. PCGHX oder HWLuxx, Wikipedia gefährdent?
> Als nächstes werden alle meine MP3s zensiert oder was? Jugendgefährdende Songtexte darf man doch nicht durchgehen lassen!
> Btw wie wollen die Kontrollieren wer gerade am PC sitzt?



ganz einfach du könntest auf eine Regierungskritische Seite gelangen und es kann ja nicht sein das du als minderjähriger der einseitigen schulgehirnwäsche zu entkommen versuchst 

zum zweiten teil : Digitale Bücherverbrennung


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (30. November 2010)

"Wer die Freiheit aufgibt um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, der wird am Ende beides verlieren"

Das ganze ist doch sowieso nur auf Seiten aus Deutschland anwendbar oder täusche ich mich da? Denn dann wäre es nämlich absolut sinnfrei.


----------



## Seeefe (30. November 2010)

Da sieht man mal wieder das die Politiker am Leben vorbei laufen!


----------



## poiu (30. November 2010)

die meisten werden dann nenn server in Ausland hosten, mit der passenden aussage aus deinem ProfilBild  Dirty_Sanchez 


ach so und an die Junge Wählergeneration ich hoffe das ihr denn mal beim nächsten mal die Quittung dafür zeigt

http://twitter.com/gruenenrw/status/9305356467445760

http://blog.pantoffelpunk.de/brechmittel/wieder-neue-wahlplakate-der-gruenen-geleakt 

aber wer ist denn bei denn Grünen noch verwundert : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qaNJPeo9V8


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (30. November 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> die meisten werden dann nenn server in Ausland mit der passenden aussage aus deinem ProfilBild  Dirty_Sanchez




Das Bild werd ich dann eh rausnehmen müssen, nicht das die Seite dann wegen sowas dicht gemacht wird


----------



## Superwip (30. November 2010)

Die KiPo Internetsperren wären nichts dagegen gewesen... das ist ein absoluter Super-GAU!

Auch für mich als Österreicher, ist das ein bedeutendes Problem, ich wäre zwar nicht direkt betroffen aber die Entwicklung des deutssprachigen Internets als Ganzes würde sich sicherlich verlangsamen, von diesem Nebeneffekt werde auch ich mit Sicherheit betroffen sein

Mich wundert in dem Zusammenhang, dass es kaum organisierten Protest gibt; die Piraten verhalten sich relativ ruhig und auch die ISPs, die die Änderung ebenfalls hart treffen könnte reagieren nicht

Dann noch etwas:
_







Die Piratenpartei ist nicht besessen von Zensur und Totalüberwachung. Es spricht nichts dagegen, die zu wählen.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Doch, weil da lauter unerfahrene und viel zu auf Medieninteressen beschränkte Leute drinhocken - wie unser Staat bloß aussehen würde, wenn die das Sagen hätten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Eines sollte klar sein: die Piraten werden in absehbarer Zukunft sicherlich keine absolute Mehrheit auf Bundesebene erreichen; in der Praxis sind die Piraten also nur in einer Koalition vorstellbar; in einer solchen würden sie sich auf ihre Kernthemen konzentrieren und in anderen Bereichen ihren Koalitionspartnern die Arbeit überlassen; dieses Argument ist daher irgendwie sinnlos...


----------



## poiu (30. November 2010)

sehe ich aus s das wird das Internet in D. blockieren, aber man sieht an denn Forderungen wie Analog die beteiligten noch denken.


----------



## .Mac (30. November 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Mich wundert in dem Zusammenhang, dass es kaum organisierten Protest gibt; die Piraten verhalten sich relativ ruhig und auch die ISPs, die die Änderung ebenfalls hart treffen könnte reagieren nicht



Den gab es, allerdings haben die großen Seiten nicht mitgespielt, obwohl sie selber davon betroffen sind. Sei es das sie es nicht mitbekommen haben, das Thema zu groß war oder weil sie das Problem nicht darin sehen.

Es gab schon länger Blog-Posts die das ganze erklärten, aber die meisten Leute dachten wohl das wennigstens ein Landtag den Entwurf verwirft, nur blöd das bisher alle ausschliesslich 2 dies nicht getan haben.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen das in Berlin die LINKE das Boot zum sinken bringt.


----------



## poiu (30. November 2010)

Aber ehrlich ich hab kaum was davon gehört  lese aber auch nicht so intensiv BLogs


----------



## .Mac (30. November 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich ich hab kaum was davon gehört  lese aber auch nicht so intensiv BLogs


Und das ist das Problem, wenn man sich auf große Seiten verlässt bleiben (eigtl.) immer Themen liegen.

Bzw. gerade frisch aus der digitalen Presse:

SPD und Grüne aus NRW wollen die Entscheidung um eine Woche verlegen und nochmal über den JmstV beraten - Scheint wohl so als wenn der Shitstorm von gestern doch etwas gebracht hat.

Und bei der Koalition aus LINKE+SPD in Berlin ist wohl Hopfen und Malz verloren, die stimmen wohl zu.


----------



## DPr (30. November 2010)

Leider betrifft das JMSTV fast alles im deutschsprachigen Internet.

Am stärksten die Foren und Blogs. In einem der größten Medienforen überlegt der Eigentümer auch schon, wie er das umsetzen soll (momentan neigt er wohl zwangsweise zum "Stromstecker ziehen")
Es hackt schon am im Impressum zu stehenden Jugendschutzbeauftragten. 
"die nötige juristische, technische und medienpädagogische Sachkenntnis haben"  (liest sich so, daß man dafür einen ausgebildeten Juristen mit Ausbildung in Pädagogig braucht.. wer bezahlt?)

Die Foren/Blogs müßten stärker wie bisher noch auf die geposteten Inhalte moderiert werden. Alte Archive (am besten noch über mehrere Jahre) müßten ebenso gesichtet und entsprechend "behandelt" werden.

Naja.. ein neues "goldenes Zeitalter" wird es für die Abmahnfreunde geben


----------



## poiu (30. November 2010)

Es betrifft ja auch nicht nur Anbieter sondern auch Firmen & Co na dann bin ich mal gespannt wieviele Jobs das killen wird


----------



## Superwip (30. November 2010)

> Naja.. ein neues "goldenes Zeitalter" wird es für die Abmahnfreunde geben


 
Es kann aber auch positive Seiten haben: Deutschland kann so etwa im Ausland und auch in der EU als abschreckendes Beispiel für falsche Netzpolitik dienen


----------



## thecroatien (1. Dezember 2010)

Traurig das ganze...

Hat jemand einen Link zur Hand, welche Länder schon zugestimmt haben, und welche nicht?

Auch eine Stellung nahme der PCGH Redaktion wäre interessant, für den Fall, das sich das "Gesetz", eher die Pest durchsetzen sollte...


----------



## Superwip (1. Dezember 2010)

Aber letztenendes gibt es immer eine Lösung... entweder Proxys oder, wenn man mehr Geschwindigkeit möchte, Satelliteninternet- letzteres zumindestens solange nicht, wie in diversen anderen Bananenrepubliken schon längst üblich, Satellitenschüsseln für den Privatgebrauch verboten werden- freilich nur der Jugend zuliebe


----------



## MomentInTime (1. Dezember 2010)

netzpolitik.org berichtet ausgesprochen detailiert über die Entwicklung um den JMStV. Dort werden auch alle Abstimmungen nachvollziehbar sein; die Abstimmungstermine sind es jedenfalls schon.
In Hamburg ist ja kürzlich die Schwarz-Grüne Koalition geplatzt; und davor haben die Grünen dort auch - als letzte Amtshandlung, sozusagen - für den JMStV gestimmt. Wie fortschrittlich...


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Dezember 2010)

Es scheint langsam, als hätten unsere Politiker in ihrem Zensurwahn den Verstand verloren. *Es darf auf keinen Fall * Jugendschutz von dieser Art geben! 

Klar, hier dürfte jeder in der Lage sein, diese Art von Sperre zu umgehen, aber wie sieht es denn mit Jugendlichen aus, die sich informieren wollen? Jugendlichen die Hilfe suchen? Das alles wird einem hier dann verwehrt, es ist einfach eine Frechheit.

Ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass das wirklich kommt. Es ist vollkommen unmöglich und wäre unglaublich teuer, dies zu realisieren, und das meist für nichts und wieder nichts.
Aber im Geld aus dem Fenster pfeffern sind diese Leute ja gut ...


----------



## .Mac (1. Dezember 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch positive Seiten haben:  Deutschland kann so etwa im Ausland und auch in der EU als  abschreckendes Beispiel für falsche Netzpolitik dienen


Denkst du wirklich das im EU-Parlament wirklich ein Großteil an leuten sitzt die Ahnung von dem Zeugs haben? Zu 100% eher das Gegenteil, man siehe doch nur das Beispiel Schweden, dort gab es Internetsperren schon lange vor Zensursula, und selbst die Polizei aus Schweden meint dass das alles nix hilft, und was macht die EU-Kommission? Die wollen jetzt Internetsperren gegen den "KiPo-Markt". So what? 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Es scheint langsam, als hätten unsere Politiker in ihrem Zensurwahn den Verstand verloren. *Es darf auf keinen Fall * Jugendschutz von dieser Art geben!
> 
> Klar, hier dürfte jeder in der Lage sein, diese Art von Sperre zu umgehen, aber wie sieht es denn mit Jugendlichen aus, die sich informieren wollen? Jugendlichen die Hilfe suchen? Das alles wird einem hier dann verwehrt, es ist einfach eine Frechheit.



Ich glaube du verstehst da etwas falsch, das eigentliche Problem des JmstV ist die Alterskennzeichnung und die Pädagogische Kompetenz die man braucht um Content im Netz bereit zu stellen. Denn das ist reine wilkür, jeder Richter würde anders entscheiden wie die Fälle gekennzeichnet werden müssen.

Die Internetsperren sind hierbei eher das 2. Problem, und vorallem Unterscheiden sich diese von den Zensursula Plänen erheblich.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich glaube immer noch nicht, dass das wirklich kommt. Es ist vollkommen  unmöglich und wäre unglaublich teuer, dies zu realisieren, und das meist  für nichts und wieder nichts.
> Aber im Geld aus dem Fenster pfeffern sind diese Leute ja gut ...


Teuer? Für wen? Sicherlich nicht für die Politiker, lediglich der Staat ist dann wieder mit einer Abmahnwlle á la Content-Mafia konfontiert wenn C-Anwälte keine Arbeit finden und das Netz nach Beiträgen durchsuchen welche keine Alterskennzeichnung haben.

Aber sowas kümmert die Politiker ja nicht, tut es ja auch nicht bei dem Abmahn-Chaos beim Filesharing.

Edit: Falls ihr wirklich gegen Internetsperren vorgehen wollt, dann tut das auf EU-Ebene, dort ist nähmlich die Schwedische Version von von den Laien unterwegs und bringt gerade die Zensursula Pläne auf EU-Ebene durch. (Dauert übrigens auch nicht lange bis das wahrscheinlich durchkommt und abgesegnet wird.)


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2010)

Blogger können leidlich gelassen bleiben | law blog


----------



## Progs-ID (1. Dezember 2010)

@ poiu:
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Nucleus (1. Dezember 2010)

Als Betreiber einer Firma mit eigenem Internet-Portal beobachte ich die Entwicklung mit großer Sorge.

Immerhin müsste ich meine Seite, nur um vor Abmahnungen sicher zu sein, als ab 18 kennzeichnen, wenn ich das recht verstanden habe.
Dumm nur, dass der überwiegende Teil meiner Zielgruppe unter 18 ist.

Langsam nimmt das Rechtssystem wirklich konfuse Formen an. Plumper Populismus und Aktionismus, wohin man nur sieht...


----------



## totovo (1. Dezember 2010)

Was man in diesem Land abzieht ist einfach nur eine riesen große Sauerei!!

Wenn es soweit kommt sehe ich echt schwarz für Deutschland.
Zensur ist das schlimmste Machtinstrument was es gibt, so weit darf es nicht kommen.
Noch schlimmer als Deutschland ist nur die EU, die jegliche Staatlichenfreiheiten noch durch zusätzliche Gesetze einschränkt!

Ich weiß nur das ich in diesem Land keinem Dumm-fetten Politiker die Diät (sprich Rente) finanzieren werde.
Mich wundert das hier noch niemand die Schweiz erwähnt hat.
Die Schwiz macht so ziemlich alles richtig was man machen kann, sie ist NICHT in der EU, entscheidet Grundlegende Fragen per Volksentscheid, usw.

Ich kanns nur noch mal sagen, die Politiker leben fern von jeglicher Realität, schade das es in diesem Land allen schon viel zu lange zu gut geht und viele nicht mehr wissen was Protest ist!

@Two-Face

Ist es nicht so das die DDR und die BRD 1991 verieinigt wurden?
Wie kannst du behaupten das es in der DDR mehr dumme gab/gibt als in Bayern?
In der Tat ist es doch so das alle Bürger der ehemaligen DDR, die noch dort wohnen als Bürger 2. Klasse behandelt werden.
Es ist doch wohl ziemlich traurig, dass die Menschen die im osten Leben viel weniger verdienen für gleiche Arbeit und annähernd gleiche Lebenshaltungskosten???
Wo ist denn da die gerechtigkeit? Bei Tarifabschlüssen und sogar beim gesetzlichen Mindestlohn wird immer noch zwischen "ost" und "west" unterschieden! Mit welchem Recht? 

mfg


----------



## Finsk (1. Dezember 2010)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich kanns nur noch mal sagen, die Politiker leben fern von jeglicher Realität, schade das es in diesem Land allen schon viel zu lange zu gut geht und viele nicht mehr wissen was Protest ist!



Besser hätt ichs nicht sagen können 

Find es voll dämlich was die da "oben" abziehen, ich hoffe die Regierung wird bald mal wieder komplett gegen denkende Menschen getauscht und nicht wieder son Volltrottelclub dessen Motto "Ich hab viel und brauch noch mehr" lautet.

Steine werfen, wann und wo?


----------



## MomentInTime (1. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Es scheint langsam, als hätten unsere Politiker in ihrem Zensurwahn den Verstand verloren. *Es darf auf keinen Fall * Jugendschutz von dieser Art geben!
> 
> Klar, hier dürfte jeder in der Lage sein, diese Art von Sperre zu umgehen, aber wie sieht es denn mit Jugendlichen aus, die sich informieren wollen? Jugendlichen die Hilfe suchen? Das alles wird einem hier dann verwehrt, es ist einfach eine Frechheit.
> 
> ...



Eben. Mir tun schon jetzt all die unerfahrenen Jugendlichen leid,
die versuchen sich selbstständig und anonym aufzuklären.
Ich persönlich hatte für meinen Geschmack viel zu lange
ein unfreiwilliges Dasein als eiserne Jungfrau gefristet.
Mein Unmut trieb mich dazu, mich theoretisch sehr in das Thema "Sex"
zu vertiefen, und auch auf diese Art und Weise meine Sexualität (u.a.
Fetisch) zu erforschen. Meine Ex-Freundin, die aus allen Wolken gefallen
ist, als sie nach dem ersten Sex erfuhr, dass ich bis jetzt noch Jungfrau
gewesen sein sollte, hat's mir gedankt. 
Nicht auszudenken, wie's um mich und meine Psyche bestellt gewesen
wäre, wenn mir der Staat zu dem unfreiwilligen, sozialen Keuschheitsgürtel
auch noch einen gesetzlichen vorgeschnallt hätte =/ ...
Wie sollen sich junge, vom Schicksal geschlagene Menschen in solch
einer Umgebung sexuell entwickeln ? Ich find' diesen Umgang mit
Jugendlichen einfach nur pervers und menschenfeindlich.


----------



## MomentInTime (2. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2LJ1PJhVu8


----------



## totovo (2. Dezember 2010)

Oke, das Video ist schon recht extrem.
Aber nun gut, so kann man es eben auch formulieren


----------



## MomentInTime (3. Dezember 2010)

*You've gotta fight... for you right to $%&§ ...*

Gegen Schnee von gestern hilft nur Schnee von heute. Damit die SPD doch  noch gegen den JMStV stimmt, laden mehrere Berliner Sektionen der  Hedonistischen Internationale und hunderte Einzelpersonen und  Organisationen am Freitag 03.12. um 09:00 Uhr zur



*Spontanen Schneeballschlacht vor der SPD-Zentrale (Willi-Brandt-Haus.)*


http://www.netzpolitik.org/2010/trotz-der-kalte-jmstv-protest-wird-auf-die-strase-getragen/


----------



## RapToX (3. Dezember 2010)

mich wundert, warum pcgh nicht aktiv über dieses thema berichtet und sich gegen diesen mist zur wehr setzt.
aber es scheint ja interessantere themen zu geben ("gesucht: die überflüssigsten news 2010", usw.)


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2010)

Also erstmal, wie war die Demo vor der SPD-Zentrale in Berlin ?
Seht's selbst: 



> Einseifen statt Sendezeiten
> Schneebälle für ein ernstes Anliegen
> 
> Unter dem Motto "Einseifen statt Sendezeiten!" haben sich am  Freitagmorgen rund 40 Demonstranten vor dem Willy-Brandt-Haus zu einer  Schneeballschlacht mit ernstem Anliegen getroffen.
> ...


Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten !



So, des Weiteren sind alle, die den JMStV als absolut nicht hinnehmbar
betrachten, dazu aufgefordert, speziell die Berliner SPD-Abgeordneten
per E-mail anzuschreiben um diese davon zu überzeugen, dass dieses
juristische Mienenfeld für die deutsche Internet-Gemeinde nicht beschlossen
werden sollte.

Es gibt sogar vorgefertigte Vorlagen dafür; alle relevanten E-mail-Adressen sind zusammen getragen:
JMStV: Emails an Abgeordnete : netzpolitik.org

*
*


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Dezember 2010)

Der sachlich beste Beitrag, den ich zu diesem Thema bislang gesichtet habe:
Kritisch, prägnant, lesbar, und umfassend.

Lesepflicht für alle: 17 Fragen zum neuen JMStV » t3n News


Über die Autoren

Die Rechtsanwälte Thomas Schwenke, Dipl.FinWirt(FH), LL.M. (Auckland)  und Sebastian Dramburg, LL.M. (Auckland) sind Partner der Kanzlei  Schwenke & Dramburg in Berlin und beraten Unternehmen in  Rechtsfragen beim Marketing, Webauftritten und Social Media sowie halten  Workshops und Vorträge zu diesen Themen. Sie stehen auch für Fragen zum  neuen JMStV und dessen Umsetzung zur Verfügung.

P.S.: Ergänzend zu diesem Artikel erscheint auf SCHWENKE & DRAMBURG | Berliner Kanzlei für IT- & Onlinerecht, Social Media, Communities, Urheberrecht, Werbe- & Wettbewerbsrecht sowie AGB-Recht noch ein Whitepaper. Wir weisen in einer eigenen News darauf hin, sobald es veröffentlicht ist.


----------



## Schachi (4. Dezember 2010)

Am einfachsten wird es sein einfach auf einen ausländischen Server zu ziehen ...


----------



## Superwip (4. Dezember 2010)

> Am einfachsten wird es sein einfach auf einen ausländischen Server zu ziehen ...


Aber auch das ist nicht unbedingt eine nachhaltige Lösung; so wie ich das verstanden habe birgt das Gesetz das Potential, dass alle Seiten, die sich nicht an das System halten von den ISPs gesperrt werden müssen- einschließlich automatisch fast sämtliche Ausländischer Seiten (die sich klarerweise kaum um das System kümmern werden); selbst etwa Google oder Wikipedia könnten gesperrt werden- all diese Seiten könnte man dann in Deutschland (vgl. China, nur mit noch größerem Umfang der gesperrten Seiten) nurnoch über Proxyserver (mit Bekannten Problemen, insbesondere massiven Geschwindigkeisverlusten) oder eine von den Deutschen ISPs unabhängige Verbindung (etwa Satteliten I-Net oder ein ausländisches Handynetz in Grenznähe) ansteuern (vgl. Westfernsehen in der DDR)

Da sich kaum eine Ausländische Seite an das USK System halten wird könnte praktisch das gesamte "ausländische" Internet inklusive der "geflohenen" deutschen Seiten nurnoch über Umwege erreichbar sein

Dieses Horrorszenario betrifft jeden einzelnen deutschen Internetnutzer und insbesondere auch jeden einzelnen deutschen Webseitenbetreiber, sowohl private als auch komerzielle, von der hinterletzten Clanseite bis zu Google, Wikipedia, Twitter und Facebook- daher wundere ich mich, wie wenig Widerstand es aktuell noch dagegen zu geben scheint und das so viele Politiker so verblendet und falsch informiert sein können; aber vielleicht sind meine Informationen auch nicht ganz korrekt?


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Dezember 2010)

Was auch immer wieder in diesen USK/FSK-Diskussionen deutlich wird, ist die mangelnde Differenzierung zwischen jugendgefährdenden Medien und Medien mit strafrechtlich relevanten Inhalt seitens der Kritiker. Medien, die auf der Liste B landen oder gar tatsächlich per Gerichtsbeschluss beschlagnahmt werden, haben mit "Jugendschutz" nichts mehr zu tun. Es geht schlichtweg um strafrechtliche Bestimmungen und ihre Durchsetzung. 

Eine Konsistenz in der Bewertung der Medien ist aber auch nicht gegeben. Man betrachte nur mal "alte" Filme auf dem Index und neue Filme - stellenweise mit Freigabe ab 18. Als Beispiel (Namen des Titels nicht genannt) kann man sich das fast 30 Jahre alte erste Prequel zu "Armee der Finsternis" ansehen [per Gerichtsbeschluss beschlagnahmt] und einen beliebigen Saw-Teil. Wenn man sich den Kontext hinsichtlich der Realitätsnähe ansieht, was ja auch ein maßgebliches Bewertungskriterium ist, müsste Saw (gestörter Psycho-Killer) wesentlich schlimmer eingestuft werden, als das Prequel (fiktives "Buch der Toten" und auferstehen, böser Zombies).

Dass indizierte Medien - also Medien auf Liste A und Medien auf Liste B solange kein Gerichtsbeschluss vorliegt - nicht oder nur unter erschwerten Bedingungen erwerbbar sind, ist nur mittelbar Schuld der USK und FSK. Vielmehr sollte man die Landesjugendbehörden als Schuldigen ausmachen, die die herrschende Meinung hinsichtlich der notwendigen Altersverifizierung beim Handel mit Medien dieser Art vorgeben (Altersverifizierung auf Besteller und Empfängerebene beim Versandhandel). Durch diese starke Restriktion entstehen automatisch Absatzschwierigkeiten für die Publisher. Die Folge ist stellenweise die Aufgabe einer Importierung nach D (Beispiel ist ein bekanntes PC-Spiel). Es ist praktisch der Ansatz einer erzwungen Selbstzensur. 

Der JMStV ist nun ein weiterer Schritt dorthin. Auch wenn die Idee der Selbstkontrolle der Web-Content-Anbieter die richtige ist (weil einfach zu viel Webseiten für die momentan vorhanden Jugendschutzorgane), sind die Hilfsmittel und Informationen für eine verlässliche Klassifizierung der Altersfreigabe nicht mit gegeben worden. Stattdessen haben wir Passagen wie: 



> "entgegen § 5 Abs. 1 Angebote verbreitet oder zugänglich macht, die geeignet sind, die Entwicklung von Kindern oder Jugendlichen zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit zu beeinträchtigen, ohne dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass Kinder oder Jugendliche der betroffenen Altersstufen sie üblicherweise nicht wahrnehmen,"



Jene sind derart schwammig formuliert, dass man absolut keinen Anhaltspunkt für eine notwendige Klassifizierung hat. Wie soll man da seine Pflicht ordnungsgemäß erfüllen? Schlimmer noch werden Schutzvorschriften (§10 TMG) für die Betreiber von Webseiten ausgehebelt, die durch eine eigene "ungeschickte" Klassifizierung ihrer Webseite ab 16 bzw. 18 automatisch Kenntnis von jugendbeeinträchtigenden "Angeboten" bekommen (sonst hätten sie die Klassifizierung ja nicht so vorgenommen).


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. Dezember 2010)

Man sollte das Strafrecht so anpassen, dass grundsätzlich alle Medien legal sind, bis auf Kinderpornografie, explizite Aufrufe zu Mord/Körperverletzung/etc., ...
Die Indizierung sollte abgeschafft werden; USK16 reicht, in Ausnahmefällen ggf. USK18. Beschlagnahmung und Indizierung von Kulturgütern sind ein extremer Eingriff in Selbstbestimmungsrecht, Kunstfreiheit und kulturelle Vielfalt. (KiPo und Mordaufrufe zähle ich mal nicht als Kulturgut; ein beschlagnahmtes Spiel von Rockstar Games und diverse Aggro-Berlin-Alben schon.)

Kennzeichnung im Internet ist totaler Mist, genau wie "Sendezeiten".


----------



## Squatrat (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie die das rein technisch durchsetzen wollen.

Wenn die die Seiten sperren greift man über Proxy oder VPN darauf zu.

Wollen sie versuchen Software auf dem PC eines jeden Minderjährigen zu installieren?
Dann will ich mal sehen wie sie das machen und wie sie es schaffen das die Software dort auch länger als 10 Minuten bleibt.

Man sollte das Alter nicht als Maßstab für so etwas nehmen, weil es schlicht nicht repräsentativ für die Entwicklung einer Person steht. Es spricht nichts dagegen Altersempfehlungen zu erteilen jedoch sollten diese nicht überbewertet werden.

Ich finde es richtig und wichtig das 8 Jährige sich keine harte Pornographie als auch keine Splatter Horrorfilme anschauen. Jedoch sehe ich die Verantwortung dies zu gewährleisten bei den Eltern.

Ich schätze mal das die meisten Personen die ich kenne, mich inklusive, Pornos schauen seit sie ungefähr 14 sind. und die wurden so weit ich dies beurteilen kann auch nicht in ihrer Entwicklung zu einer "eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit" beeinträchtigt.

Ich finde die Tatsache das 15-17 Jährige was solche Themen angeht auf eine Ebene mit 6 Jährigen gestellt werden lächerlich.

Wenn tatsächlich alles was die Politik hier als super verherend für die Entwicklung darstellt wirklich dieses Ausmaß an Beeiträchtigung hätte würden wir in einer Geselschaft voller psychologischer Wracks leben.

Ich muss mich jedoch auch schwer wundern, dass wenn in einer N-TV oder N24 Nachmittags-Doku über die Konzentrationslager im 2. Weltkrieg, eine Szene gezeigt wird in der unzensiert Berge an Leichen mit mit Bulldozern Mäßengräber geschoben werden, ein keiner auf die Idee kommt das diese Szenen eventuell schädlich auf die Psyche eines Kindes wirken kann.
Gerade bei solche Dinge die sich offensichtlich in der Realität ereignet haben halte ich das Potential Schäden auszulösen für um einiges größer.

Ehrlichgesagt habe ich bevor ich das geshen habe nicht gedacht das so etwas im Nachmittags Fernsehen überhaupt ausgestrahlt werden darf. Auch mir setzt es wenn ich so etwas sehe zu, ich weiß nicht wie es einer Person ergeht die nicht damit umgehen kann.

Um zu einem Ende zu kommen möchte ich noch die Frage stellen wie es sein kann das in einer Überprüfungsinstanz wie der USK, kirchenvertreter sitzen beziehungsweise diese ein Mitspracherecht haben.


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2010)

> Wenn die die Seiten sperren greift man über Proxy oder VPN darauf zu.



Das stimmt natürlich aber so weitsichtig sind die Politiker a) nicht und b) ist der Zugriff damit zumindestens erschwert da das bekanntlich mit deutlichen Geschwindikeitseinbußen einhergeht und doch etwas umständlicher ist; ist  wie beim Offline Jugendschutz: er ist da, er ist für die Betroffenen lästig und er ist am Ende doch wirkungslos...


----------



## Squatrat (5. Dezember 2010)

Das stimmt. 

Den Geschwindigkeitseinbußen kann man mit kostenpflichtigen VPNs jedoch halbwegs beikommen.
Die Anbeiter von derartigen Diensten werden dann wohl einen erhöten Umsatz zu verbuchen haben.

Ich eigentlich auch keine Lust jeder Seite ständig meine Daten zu übermitteln.


----------



## KOF328 (5. Dezember 2010)

sex ab 14, zugucken ab 18 -> WIN


----------



## MomentInTime (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß' nicht, ob das bei euch schon angekommen ist, aber es wurde seit ein paar Tagen eine Seite online gestellt, sie sich über regen Zulauf erfreut: JMStV ablehnen!
Ich rate zur Unterstützung und Weiterleitung.


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Dezember 2010)

Kannes sein das dieser Schutz schon richtig aktiv ist ? Ich kann im EA Store keine 18 Spiele vor 23 Uhr in mein Warenkorb einfügen! Was solln das..


----------



## amdintel (8. Dezember 2010)

das betrifft aber PC Foren überhaupt nicht und über Spiele nicht berichten zu dürfen ist nicht illegal zu mal  in jedem PC DVD Magazinen berichtet wird und Demo Vers. solcher Games da zu finden sind, ein Schreibverbot für User verstößt dann u.a gegen das Meinungsfreiheits Gesetz.

die Eltern haben eine Aufsichtspflicht und sind für den PC und Internet Anschluß verantwortlich , Jugendmedienschutz-Staatsvertrag-> so ein  Schwachsinn, natürlich ist es richtig das Tittenberwerbung  von normalen Web Seiten verband wird.


----------



## KOF328 (15. Dezember 2010)

schaut mal  Blamage für Ministerpräsidenten: NRW lässt Jugendschutz-Staatsvertrag scheitern - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2010)

Leute ich erlebe das grade Live was ab geht,
in einem harmlosen Bord was   Free und Abo beinhaltet hat man meinen Acound gesperrt und verlangt jetzt den Personalausweis
erst dann wieder ... 
das ist  nur eine Mache um an die Daten zu kommen,
damit man dann einen ABO Vertrag schön behaupten kann 
und das versucht man jetzt schon mal fleißig auszuprobieren,
was so zu holen ist ...
als ich mich weigerte meinen Perso zu schicken 
erfolgt das 

>> Dies ist eine automatisch erzeugte Nachricht. << 
(Hinweis: Auf diese Message kann nicht geantwortet werden.)



?????????
????????
VERTRAGSVERBOT 
????????
?????????


----------



## KOF328 (29. Dezember 2010)

wer gibt denn seine real daten in nem forum an?? lol
so versteh ich das jeden falls deine schreibung ist komisch man weiß nich wirklich was du meinst..


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2010)

natürlich keiner aber  der Betreiber verlangt ganz plötzlich eine Kopie vom Personalausweis 
an hand meiner Online Zeit zwischen 00 bis 6 Uhr   sieht aber jeder Blinde das ich über 18 bin... nee der hat versucht an meine Daten zu kommen um ein ABO Vertrag zu behaupten warum hätte wohl sonst wer Interesse daran, wenn man nichts gemacht hat?

das Profile hatte ich ein 1/2 Jahr heute kam denn das 



> leider konnte dein Profil nicht akzeptiert werden und wurde aus folgenden Gründen abgelehnt:
> Bevor wir dein Profil wieder aktivieren können benötigen wir einen Beweis deiner Identität. Wie in unseren AGB Abschnitt 5 erwähnt, behalten wir uns diese Prüfung vor.



ich vermute ganz stark das wird dann die Neue Masche werden 
von Kriminell angehauchten Betreibern um an die Daten der User zu kommen ,
da wird denn so getan das es wegen dem Jugend Schutz sei 
*ich kann nur sagen Leute seit wachsam*

also ich fall beimmt nicht auf so was rein auch wenn man mir 100x versichert wir  sind korrekt .


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> an hand meiner Online Zeit zwischen 00 bis 6 Uhr sieht aber jeder Blinde das ich über 18 bin...


 
Was sagt denn die Onlinezeit über das Alter aus, das musst du mir mal erklären?


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was sagt denn die Onlinezeit über das Alter aus, das musst du mir mal erklären?



naja wenn man jeden 2 oder 3. Tag das über mehrere Wochen verteilt zwischen 00 bis 5eingelogt ist und man auch Aktivitäten macht,
was  mit loggt  wird  kann ich ja wohl keine 6 Jahre alt sein.

wenn das schule machen sollte das man für jede Web Seite den Ausweis vorlegen soll die man besucht, 
schaffe ich freiwillig Internet ab , 
ich kennne genau die das  genau so tun werden .


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich schätze er meint, die im JmStV kodifizierte Gruppierung von Uhrzeiten, in denen Inhalte auf den Webseiten geschaltet werden dürfen, ähnlich dem System, das man aus dem Fernsehen kennt (22 Uhr Filme ab 16, 23 Uhr Filme ab 18 etc).


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2010)

das ist u.a  auch das dann viele,  das  als Vorwand nehmen werden   um an Daten der Leute zu kommen,
was man mit diesen Daten alles machen kann, 
erklärt  Euch der Datenschutz Beauftragte sicherlich gern.
ich schätze mal ganz stark mit der Freiheit im Web. das wird 
dann für uns alle vorbei sein -> Zensur


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

ich finde es auch immer interessant, wenn jugendschutzgesetzte auf volljährige auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Nucleus (3. Januar 2011)

Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass amdintel für einen Fail-Bot gehalten wird...

*SCNR*

@Topic

Ich wäre auch sehr vorsichtig Kopien meines Persos umher zu schicken...


----------



## amdintel (3. Januar 2011)

das *idiotische* Gesetz ist doch eh gescheitert wenn man den Medien Infos glauben kann .


----------



## .Mac (3. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> das *idiotische* Gesetz ist doch eh gescheitert wenn man den Medien Infos glauben kann .



Naja, gescheitert nicht, es wird lediglich "nachgebessert", was und wie nachgebessert wird kann man sich ja denken bei dem Pack. Danach wird es wieder von den Ministern beschlossen und dann kommt wieder das zustimmen von den Bundesländern.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Januar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch, weil da lauter unerfahrene und viel zu auf Medieninteressen beschränkte Leute drinhocken - wie unser Staat bloß aussehen würde, wenn die das Sagen hätten.


Stimmt, am Ende würden die noch Gesetze von externen, privaten Kanzleien schreiben lassen, oder sich derart von verschiedenen Lobbys kaufen lassen dass da 1A massgeschneiderte interessengesteuerte Gesetze rauskommen, oder aber Reformen die im Kern nur daraus bestehen dass mit noch mehr Geld in Form von erhöhten Abgaben die Probleme für 2 weitere Jahre einfach zugekittet werden ..... fällt dir was auf? 


@ Topic: Halte ich immer noch für nicht umsetzbar, ganz einfach. 'Ne Massnahme wäre der E-Perso, aber dem verweigere ich mich nicht nur gänzlich sondern alle seiten ausserhalb Deutschlands wären an jedwede Gesetzgebung unsererseits überhaupt nicht gebunden, womit das Ganze im Grunde schon wieder überflüssig wäre ...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. Januar 2011)

sirwuffi schrieb:


> ich finde es auch immer interessant, wenn jugendschutzgesetzte auf volljährige auswirkungen haben.



 Ditto.   Gerade heute gelesen, dass Dead Space 2 jetzt wahrscheinlich mit riesiger Verspätung released wird, weil der Bayerische Jugendschutz plötzlich ein Veto (das 6te zu diesem Spiel allein) eingelegt hat. Vor diesem Veto sollte das Spiel stark geschnitten und ab 18 in Deutschland erscheinen.   Da frage ich mich doch, was das Problem der Bayern ist. Die Idee, dass mündige Steuerzahler für diese "Spitzensteuersätze" tatsächlich ein gewisses Maß an Freiheit verlangen könnten, kommt unseren lieben Parasiten und Blutsaugern im öffentlichen Dienst wohl nicht in den Sinn?


----------



## Jan565 (4. Januar 2011)

Es lebe die Zensur. Man braucht keinen Knast mehr, wir leben alle darin! 

Wer sowas gut heißen kann liebt das gefangen sein!


----------



## omega™ (4. Januar 2011)

So mal eine neue Nachricht.
*
Medal of Honor indiziert, Silent Hill beschlagnahmt*

*Quelle: Golem.de*


Bald wird es wahrscheinlich noch dazu kommen, dass der Computer selbst eine USK Einstufung erhält


----------



## Menthe (4. Januar 2011)

Wie lächerlich ist das denn schon wieder? Irgendwann wird Deutschland zu nem China 2


----------



## Argead (4. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn an MoH bitte so schlimm, dass es auf die B-Liste gehört.
Ich mein Dead-Space ist ja nichtmal indiziert und das ist ja wohl wesentlich detaillierter.


----------



## Menthe (4. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber viel lächerlicher finde ich das mit UT3. Wieso sollte das bitte ab 18 oder gar indiziert werden?


----------



## .Mac (4. Januar 2011)

Argead schrieb:


> Was ist denn an MoH bitte so schlimm, dass es auf die B-Liste gehört.
> Ich mein Dead-Space ist ja nichtmal indiziert und das ist ja wohl wesentlich detaillierter.



Naja, das Propagandaministerium mag es anscheinend nicht wenn Landsleute Taliban spielen können. Mir fällt kein grund ein wieso MoH auf den index gehören würde, ist doch quasi BC2 mit anderer Story. Und es gab doch eh schon einen Aufschrei von denen das man in MoH die Taliban spielen kann.


----------



## RapToX (4. Januar 2011)

ob liste a, b, c, beschlagnahmt oder gleich auf dem scheiterhaufen verbrannt, ist doch alles völlig egal. dann wird halt im ausland gekauft und gut...


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Naja, gescheitert nicht, es wird lediglich "nachgebessert", was und wie nachgebessert wird kann man sich ja denken bei dem Pack. Danach wird es wieder von den Ministern beschlossen und dann kommt wieder das zustimmen von den Bundesländern.



ich frage mich wie die mich überhaupt belangen können, 
wenn ich bei einem Free Web. Space Acound 
wie z.b. Freenet eine Seite mache wo Sachen drauf sind ab 18  ? 
(die haben  und bekommen ja meine Adresse nicht)
wenn ich diese Seite dann noch  bei Such Diensten regestiere .
natürlich lasse ich mir vom Staat- Zensuria  nicht vorschreiben wie ich meine 
Seite zu Gestalten habe bei Einhaltung der normalen  und  inc Gesetzte .


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Januar 2011)

Ist doch momentan alles nur noch lächerlich. 
Was sich einige deutsche Ministerien leisten, übertrifft sogar die Bürokratie und Schildbürgerstreiche in der DDR und dem 3. Reich. 

Wäre toll, wenn sich die Christliche Inquisition Deutschlands (vormals CDU/CSU) selbst, ihre Propagandaministerien und die hohen Steuersätze abschaffen könnte. 
Dafür würde ich mitlerweile jede autoritäre Diktatur vorziehen, solange man da nicht bevormundet und finanziell abgezogen (siehe exorbitante Steuern für Singles) wird.


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2011)

haut doch mal auf den Putz bei den Politikern die von unseren Geld „Steuern“ 
für diesen Unsinn noch bezahlt werden für diese Web. und Zensur/Bevormundung?
die sich immer mehr in unser Privatleben einmischen .

PS.  dies Jahr sind ja einige Landtagswahlen da kann man ja  die richtige Partei  wählen 
und dafür sorgen das die ein oder andere mehr im Bundesrat/Tag dann vertreten ist.


Kinder und Jugend  Schutz ist zwar richtig ,
aber hier sind die Eltern verantwortlich nicht  wir, Eltern sind für ihre Kinder im Rahmen der Aufsichtspflicht und den Internet Anschluß voll verantwortlich  nicht wir.


----------



## .Mac (4. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich frage mich wie die mich überhaupt belangen können,
> wenn ich bei einem Free Web. Space Acound
> wie z.b. Freenet eine Seite mache wo Sachen drauf sind ab 18  ?
> (die haben  und bekommen ja meine Adresse nicht)



Laut TMG - muss eine Webseite ein Impressum haben, zumindest einen Ansprechpartner, und dieser würde dann belangt dafür - falls du falsche Daten eingibst, loggen trotzdem noch die meisten Free-Hosting Bernds die IP´s von den registrierten Usern, und spätetestens dann würdest du Post von einem Anwalt bekommen. 

Und da dieses Gesetz eh die neue Spalte für 3. Klassige... ehhh Abmahn-Anwälte ist, wird sowas wohl dann auch passieren.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Stimmt, am Ende würden die noch Gesetze von externen, privaten Kanzleien schreiben lassen, oder sich derart von verschiedenen Lobbys kaufen lassen dass da 1A massgeschneiderte interessengesteuerte Gesetze rauskommen, oder aber Reformen die im Kern nur daraus bestehen dass mit noch mehr Geld in Form von erhöhten Abgaben die Probleme für 2 weitere Jahre einfach zugekittet werden ..... fällt dir was auf?


Würden sie wahrscheinlich machen müssen, was eigenes außerhalb des informationstechnischen Bereichs traue ich denen nämlich nicht zu - schau dir mal das Wahlprogramm von denen an.

Nö Danke, dann doch lieber Merkel und Co.

Außerdem, wieso antwortest du auf Posts, die schon über 49893 Jahre alt sind?


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Laut TMG - muss eine Webseite ein Impressum haben, zumindest einen Ansprechpartner, und dieser würde dann belangt dafür - falls du falsche Daten eingibst, loggen trotzdem noch die meisten Free-Hosting Bernds die IP´s von den registrierten Usern, und spätetestens dann würdest du Post von einem Anwalt bekommen.
> 
> Und da dieses Gesetz eh die neue Spalte für 3. Klassige... ehhh Abmahn-Anwälte ist, wird sowas wohl dann auch passieren.



wollen wir wetten nicht,
außerdem  braucht man auf rein Privaten Web. Seiten kein Impressum
(hier greift dasPersönlichkeits  Recht  und der Datenschutz ) 
und das werde ich z.b. auch nicht, außerdem kann man die Seite ja auch im
Ausland hosten dann kuckt so ein Abzock Anwalt eh in die Röhre .

Richtig der Staat arbeitet diesen Anwälten zu ist genau so wie das mit der Winterreifen Pflicht, wo Sommerreifen  nun als M + S für den 3-Fachen  Preis nun verhökert werden.


----------



## .Mac (4. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> wollen wir wetten nicht,
> außerdem  braucht man auf rein Privaten Web. Seiten kein Impressum
> (hier greift dasPersönlichkeits  Recht  und der Datenschutz )
> und das werde ich z.b. auch nicht, außerdem kann man die Seite ja auch im
> ...



Meinst wirklich das eine Seite mit Inhalt für ü18 wirklich noch beim Datenschutz greift? Glaube kaum.

Das mit dem Ausland ist übrigens auch ein Argument gegen den JMStV, denn genau deswegen ist er ja nichts als sinnlos.


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2011)

die Sache ist noch....
 das im Internet nicht Deutsches Recht gilt
sondern das Internationale  Recht ,
weil das Internet ist international , also hat da kein Anwalt eine chanse ab zu kassieren  ,
weil du kannst dich  auf das Internationale  Recht locker berufen,
die können da in ihren 0815 Zensor  Staatsvertrag reinschreiben was die wollen,
ich brauch mich daran nicht halten.

was anderes ist es wenn man eine Web. Shop unterhält mit Komerzellen
 Inhalten wo der Firmen Sitz in Deutschland ist, da gild aber nur das im Zusammenhang 
von Werbung und Verkauf .

Mit Sicherheit gebe ich irgendwo im Internet meine Adresse an und  ein,  
kein book  auf Betrug-ABO Fallen  oder wo ein 3. einen Vertrag dann behaupten kann,  weil der meine Adress Daten dadurch bekommt hat, 
der Staat den Bürger auch nicht vor  Mißbrauch schützt ! 
da lasse ich es im Streitfall gerne auf eine Gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung an kommen .


----------



## .Mac (4. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> die Sache ist noch....
> das im Internet nicht Deutsches Recht gilt
> sondern das Internationale  Recht ,
> weil das Internet ist international , also hat da kein Anwalt eine chanse ab zu kassieren  ,
> ...



Solange jemand im Impressum eingetragen ist mit Sitz in DE, dann gilt für die Webseite Deutsches Recht, und da dein Beispiel Inhalte die als ü18 eingestuft werden hostet, und dein Free-Hoster auch einen Sitz zu 90% in DE hat, wäre die Seite schnelles Futter für die 3. Klasse Anwälte. Und wenn du kein Impressum auf der Seite angegeben hättest, würde Justizia zum hoster gehen und die loggs einfordern, und die tuhen loggen, zu deren Sicherheit.

Und doch, du brauchst dich daran halten wenn du in Deutschland lebst. Das Problem ist, deine Einstellung á la "püühhh - geht mich doch nix an, die kriegen mich eh nicht." hilft niemanden, denn noch ist der JMStV nicht komplett vom Tisch. Und wenn alle so denken würden wie du, gäbe es hier wohl die DDR 2.0a.


----------



## Argead (4. Januar 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Naja, das Propagandaministerium mag es anscheinend nicht wenn Landsleute Taliban spielen können. Mir fällt kein grund ein wieso MoH auf den index gehören würde, ist doch quasi BC2 mit anderer Story. Und es gab doch eh schon einen Aufschrei von denen das man in MoH die Taliban spielen kann.



Medal of Honor -Schnittberichte.com (Zensur-News und Schnittberichte zu mehr als 6000 Filmen und Spielen)

Es ist ja nur der SP geschnitten. In der Internationalen gibts Ragdoll bei Toten und man kann Gliedmaßen abtrennen. Mehr wurde da auch nicht weggeschnitten.Und deswegen solls auf die Liste B??? *Ungläubig-Kopfschüttel*


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2011)

ich würde mir trotzdem dem Mund die Meinung Inhalte nicht verbieten lassen
,  wenn ich z.b. was zu oder über ein Game schreibe oder was  dazu suche   Add.ons  z.b. das Game aber erst ab 18 ist, nur weil das Game FSK ab 18 íst, was interessiert mich das , ich lass mir doch nicht vorschreiben und bin nicht der ein zigste der sich das nicht gefallen läßt , schließlich bezahle ich mit meinem Geld den Internet Anschluß.
wenn der Staat also meint alle Bürger  Maßregeln zu wollen, 
was dem Staat nicht zu steht, dann meldet man halt den Internet Anschluß kurze hand ab und verzichtet drauf, weil man daran gehindert wird, sich frei zu bewegen .

irgendwann bestimmt dann auch der Staat welche Programme du zu installieren  hast auf deinem PC, "so nach dem Motto wir versuchen es mal", das ist dann ein Eingriff in das Privat Eigentum und Verfassungswidrig


----------



## KOF328 (4. Januar 2011)

bald werden spiele gecuttet, weil die waffen scharf sind. dann sind alle waffen paintball-gewehre oder wasserpistolen *Deutsches ernstgemeintes Ingame movie vorstell*


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> haut doch mal auf den Putz bei den Politikern die von unseren Geld „Steuern“
> für diesen Unsinn noch bezahlt werden für diese Web. und Zensur/Bevormundung?
> die sich immer mehr in unser Privatleben einmischen .
> 
> ...



Dazu sollte es erst einmal eine wählbare Partei geben. 
Weder SPD, noch CDU/CSU, noch FDP, noch die Grünen, noch die Linken ... sind dafür bekannt, liberal mit dem Themen Steuerverschwendung (obwohl sie natürlich jeder ganz liberal/frei nach Maß verschwendet) und Jugendschutz umzugehen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. Januar 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> bald werden spiele gecuttet, weil die waffen scharf sind. dann sind alle waffen *paintball-gewehre* oder wasserpistolen *Deutsches ernstgemeintes Ingame movie vorstell*



Paintball wird aber irgendwann auch abgeschafft. 
War ja schon einmal im Gespräch, da es angeblich Gewalt- und Kriegsverherrlichend sei.


----------



## amdintel (4. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Dazu sollte es erst einmal eine wählbare Partei geben.
> Weder SPD, noch CDU/CSU, noch FDP, noch die Grünen, noch die Linken ... sind dafür bekannt, liberal mit dem Themen Steuerverschwendung (obwohl sie natürlich jeder ganz liberal/frei nach Maß verschwendet) und Jugendschutz umzugehen.



das liegt nicht an den Parteien sondern an den mehr als  *sehr* unfähigen Politikern  heute , die  Gesetze beschießen und das nicht mehr vorher 
richtig prüfen ,  wo danach es viel ärger gibt "das Dosen Pfand z.b.)
so was gab es früher  nicht da hatte sich die Politiker mehr mühe gegeben ,
heute kommt fast nur noch Mist und Müll zustande, viele Klagen bekommen ihr Recht 
und der Steuerzahler zahlt  dann alles . doll

wenn das dann eines Tages so weiter geht , 
das man dann  bei jeder Web Seite seinen Perso vorlegen soll und man nie sicher  sein kann was mit den Daten gemacht wird ,  sage ich nur Gute Nacht  Internet,
und ende mit der Freiheit in Deutschland .


----------



## Domowoi (5. Januar 2011)

.Mac schrieb:


> Naja, das Propagandaministerium mag es anscheinend nicht wenn Landsleute Taliban spielen können.[...]


Aber in der Deutschen Version sind es doch auch Taliban auch wenn sie in den Synchronstimmen AQ's heißen.


----------



## .Mac (5. Januar 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Aber in der Deutschen Version sind es doch auch Taliban auch wenn sie in den Synchronstimmen AQ's heißen.


Deswegen ja...


----------



## Poulton (6. Januar 2011)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Paintball wird aber irgendwann auch abgeschafft.
> War ja schon einmal im Gespräch, da es angeblich Gewalt- und Kriegsverherrlichend sei.


Wenn ich mir den bisherigen Weg anschaue denn unser Waffengesetz leider genommen hat, dann wird auch das früher oder später kommen.


----------

